
How I Emacs and So Can You: Packages - axiomdata316
https://dev.to/deciduously/how-i-emacs-and-so-can-you-packages-m9p
======
stevekemp
If you like that you might enjoy my literate emacs setup:

[https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md](https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md)

Not remotely as well-documented, but still understandable to the novice I
hope.

~~~
locococo
Thank you, this is a great resource! I did not know about dired

